# Ctenopoma ansorgii



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Anyone have any of these guys? I was given about five of them earlier today and I am impressed! They are really beautiful fish! 


I am setting up a 14 gallon for them most likely tomorrow so I will share pics when I get them set up.


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

Looking forward to seeing pics of theses guys.They look like beautiful fish from pics I've seen!


----------



## henningc (Apr 17, 2013)

Sounds like live food is the way to go with these guys. I'd use daphnia as they will live in the water. Depending on your location this time of year, mosquito larva would work well.


----------



## giddetm (Apr 30, 2011)

I am interested in seeing the pics too.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

I feed live grindals too  I cant seem to get a good batch of daphnia going. Its odd as in OK they thrived but here they do not.

ETA: They are in my 29 with the pugs until i can set the 14 up. About to add the filter to my 15 to cycle it so itll be ready for them.


----------

